# Alternative a Mail app



## jpb2b (20 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite trouver une application mobile de courrier qui dispose de règles pour classer automatiquement un courrier entrant dans un dossier spécifique.
J’en ai essayé plusieurs mais je n’ai pas trouvé cette fonction.
Cela semble possible avec Mail app mais il faut passer par le site I Cloud avec un navigateur web, ce qui n ‘est pas pratique.
Merci de vos conseils


----------



## Zayatoshi (24 Mars 2021)

Salut essaie Spark Mail il me semble qu'il y a une option similaire


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Mars 2021)

j'ai longtemps utilisé "Airmail", il était pas mal.
depuis 2-3 ans je n'utilise plus que Mail qui est fourni avec macOS.


----------



## MoiMM (24 Mars 2021)

Pour moi... c'est un mix entre Zayatoshi & love_leeloo...
J'ai longtemps utilisé Mail puis Airmail ... mais maintenant (depuis env. 2 ans) je suis passé à Sprak et j'en suis assez content !


----------



## Sanid (29 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Je relance ce topic car dans les réponses je ne vois pas d'application qui gère des règles de courrier. Ni spark mail ni AIrmail ne le proposent.
J'ai essayé Altamail qui le propose mais l'application est très lente et presqu'inutilisable.

Si qqun a une application ios fonctionnelle qui permet de faire du tri automatique de mail je suis preneur.

Je fait ce tri sur Outlook mais j'aimerai qu'il soit fait sur l'iphone quand mon ordi est éteint.


----------

